# turnaround time to reset an Apple ID account that has been "locked out"



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a mother who uses an iPhone SE and her phone is linked to her Apple ID account. The problem started about a month ago - when she didn't remember what her password is when she tried to download an app on her phone or access her iCloud.

She then called me to see if I know what her password is, but after numerous attempts to recover her password - her account was (unfortunately) locked out. I then tried to attempt to do a password recovery for her, but I was told that the "recovery request will take within a few days".

I was really upset because my mom accuses me of not being a proper "key holder" on knowing what her passwords are. What's worse, my mom is almost in her 60s and sadly, she really accuses me of "everything" - especially technology (to be honest).

Enough of the personal talk, and back to my topic: I wanted to know what is the average "turnaround time" to reset an Apple ID password. First I did the verification code process as it was received from a text message on my mom's phone, plus I have to verify her identity (i.e. credit card information, etc.). 

I was then told that an e-mail message was sent to her inbox and I then confirmed the recovery process. At first, I thought the recovery process would begin right away, but I was advised that it could take "within a few days". Only problem is - how long? My mom's Apple ID account isn't configured with two-factor authentication - making matters a bit complex. I'm not very pleased about Apple's policy on recovering user accounts

To summarize: what is the average time for an Apple ID account to be recovered and reset with a new password?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

my experiance with recoverying passwords with apple have been 
1) if you go through the email router , and then setup a new password , you can log in straight away, I did this as recently as thursday
2) if the email is not available and you do not know ALL the security question answers, then when you contact Apple providing you can answer at least 1 of the security questions, they will send you a recovery email to an email address of your choice - BUT that email will be delayed by at least 24hours and you can ask them to send at a specific time. you then have 3 hours to use that email and reset the password 

have you spoken to someone at apple

Just remember,if the device was stolen, you would not want it to be easy to reset and gain access, possible gaining access to all sorts of information , and identity theft.
So thats the balance 

i did not think they would require credit card info - that should be encypted and they should not be able to read that card information 
Are you 100% certain you are dealing with Apple !!!

EDIT
Well, it does appear they verify with credit card info - surprises me 

heres how to start the proces
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT204921
https://iforgot.apple.com/password/verify/appleid


----------

